
How we created a tolerometer for Indians - tmatthewj
https://medium.com/@tmatthewj/how-we-created-a-tolerometer-for-indians-b6d136f35029
======
sachinprism
Pretty cool idea although I'm not fond of the execution - I think people can
easily be biased or lead into favorable answers on the questions you have
asked - may be the next step would be to design a Milgram experiment for
tolerance?

Another aspect of this kind of social experiment or social science project is,
how do you establish that you are non-partisan and non-biased? As well-
intentioned as it is, there is a chance that this can be misconstrued as a
propaganda that says "India is more tolerant than you think".

~~~
tmatthewj
Agree with you. The execution could've been much better. To start with, it
always make sense to do a validated questionnaire experiment than come up with
a new survey like we did.

Talking about Milgram and similar experiments, though they are known to help
achieve unbiased observations about human behavior, it actually doesn't rule
out the validity of a well executed questionnaire experiment. Good
questionnaires take care of authenticity using a lie score that tries to
detect if the subject is trying to make himself / herself look good with the
answers.

~~~
sachinprism
So, do you have a lie score for this experiment?

